# New to forum....



## toofast2828 (Dec 11, 2012)

I live in houston, alaska and if there is something to hunt or fish then i am probably hunting or fishing for it...... i shoot a .220 swift for most predators here except bears and also love shotgunning. Always looking for new friends to enjoy hunting with.


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

Welcome to PT toofast2828...look forward to hearing about your hunts from AK


----------



## toofast2828 (Dec 11, 2012)

Are there some other members from alaska that frequent the site???


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes there are ! Also a couple of 220Swift shooters ! Imagine that ! lol

Welcome to the forum toofast2828


----------



## toofast2828 (Dec 11, 2012)

sweet, yeah its not too common of a caliber up here.....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site toofast2828


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard. :welcome2:

Feel free to stop by the intro forum so that everybody gets a chance to see a new guy.

Also check at the bottom of the main forum page for the "Alaska" state forum.


----------



## AddicTioN (Dec 9, 2012)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry I am late. Welcome to PT!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome, DO you have much luck calling?


----------

